# Boggs & Boulders 4th of July



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres for you Masher...
Heres also for all the whinny babies who are going to miss out on B&B...
And finally, heres our 4th of July adventure at Boggs last month!
http://knightryderz.com/video/boggs-boulders-2010


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh and btw, if you like the video click on the pink box to the right of the video! Thanx!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. CCC is gonna blow compared to that place.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea but ccc is still gonna be a blast!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Indeed!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

yea that place looks like a fun time:bigok:. gonna have to try to make a run up there some time


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

sea lion did good


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

That was a good day out there , we camped right across from were guys had your trailer . going back the end of the month big group of us


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

You shoulda came a drank one with us. Yea LOVED the park


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

You even got me in your vid 2:07 into it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang son! that place looks like that place to be!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Where is that place at? Looks SICK!

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

94blacksnk said:


> Where is that place at? Looks SICK!
> 
> Brenton


South Central Alabama.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

You guys from alabama ever been there , I'm about 45 minutes from there going laborday weekend


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ive been wanting to go but just havnt. We're all going to CCC Labor Day weekend for a big MIMB Forum Ride.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw that on another post but already made plans for B&B , but if you ever get the chance to go to B&B you wont regret it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good video aandryiii.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep! Looks like a blast! May have to get out there someone soon!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

mimb should set more events! I'd be down for them...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

After we get a bit bigger maybe we can organize some more "big" events.

Until then we can always organize a ride in the "lets go riding" section! I'd be down for whatever if I can get away!


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

wolf 36 ill be there labor day weekend


----------

